# Special prayer request for Sunbeam



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Our good friend Sunbeam is need of our prayers, he is in the hospital in Huntsville with serious health issues.
Take a moment to send up a prayer for this fine man.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Prayers sent !!! Get well soon.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Heavy prayers for Sunbeam....

You got this....


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Prayers for my friend that I never met and his Philipino Sweetie...


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

I have never met him in person but have read numerous posts on this site and others and have always enjoyed every word and have learned a good bit as well . Prayers for Sunbeam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Prayers sent. I have never met him in person but I can tell from his comments that he was one of the original players in the Lake Livingston era. His posts always brought back some great memories I have of the very first days of the creation of the lake. As a kid I remember fishing and messing around with my Dad while we waited for the lake to fill and his posts have stirred many memories long forgotten. Hang in there Sunbeam, you have lots more stories to tell yet...


----------



## tom4prez (Oct 12, 2016)

Hope you get better soon Mr. Sunbeam.


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Prayers sent!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sending my prayers up also.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent for Sunbeam. Praying he makes a complete recovery.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Prayers for Mr Sunbeam.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Itâ€™s great to see so many people Iâ€™ve never heard of posting prayers for Sunbeam.
Just goes to show how many people he has touched with his wisdom knowledge and personal touch in his great posts here.
He needs those prayers and is very ill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Gerald is a living history book, an interesting and very likable guy. I wish the best for him.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

More prayers for Sunbeam ...He always brightened my day


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I am talking to Sunbeam right now and he asked me to thank everyone for their prayers.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Prayers for Sunbeam. Never met him but always enjoy his posts & his knowledge he shares. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Prayers for SB. Sure miss him chiming in. What a great man.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

This will put a smile on him


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Jerold, is a wise young man... I've sat at a few 2 Cool Fish Frys and listened to his knowledge, and tales. Get well, soon!


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers sent.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Get well soon Sunbeam. Prayer sent. Talk to my 70 year old aunt today and she said getting old ain't no fun.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Gerald is a living history book, an interesting and very likable guy. I wish the best for him.


Oops, I spelled Jerold's name wrong. I have met him a few times, and really enjoyed his company.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Prayers sent up.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Prayers going up, get well soon


Good fishing to all!


----------



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

Lets go Sunbeam!!!!!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Lord cover Sunbeam and his family with your grace and mercy.


----------



## parfume4 (Sep 7, 2016)

Prayer for recover


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Get well Sunbeam, you are Sun beam here on 2Cool!!!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Prayers sent to Sunbeam and his family. The Stooges hope that he has a fast recovery and god look over him in this time of need. Get well my friend.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Prayers for Sunbeam


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Update on Sunbeam:
He is feeling a little better today. He won't know anything more until the docs come back on Monday. He thanks everyone for their prayers and concern.
Here's is a direct quote from Sunbeam about the way he feels.
"Body still feels like is was pulled through a knot hole by my ankles."

Now doesn't that sound just like him?!


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Prayer going up for a fine man.


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

Godspeed Sunbeam


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Prayers up for Sunbeam, he is the MAN on Lake Livingston history....


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Prayers Sent.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Prayers for Sunbeam


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Hoping you get well soon .May the good Lord bless and keep you.Prayers sent.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Prayers for Sunbeam and his family. Never met him in person but I always enjoyed his post.


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Added Sunbeam to the prayer list. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Prayers from The Pool's!!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

prayers for sunbeam, I always enjoy readings his post about Lake Livingston.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Hope you get to feeling better soon, prayers sent!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Prayers sent! Hope all is well.


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

Prayers for Sunbeam


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Update on Sunbeam 3:00 PM on Feb 13
He is still in the hospital in Huntsville. His kidney function is improving but he is very weak. The plan is to move him to a nursing facility in Livingston in the next few days to regain his strength. He said he is gonna "whip those blue-haired ladies into shape" while he is there. 
He again thanks everyone for their prayers and concern.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the update Carol


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

SeaOx 230C said:


> Lord cover Sunbeam and his family with your grace and mercy.


AMEN!!!!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Really glad to hear he's making progress. We will continue to pray for a complete recovery.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Prayers goin up on his continued healing....


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Prayers sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

I am not sure if I have met Sunbeam or not, but prayers up for sunbeam. Praying that the good lord lays his hands on sunbeam and heals him as quickly as possible.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sunbeam update February 14 5:50 PM.

He is still in the hospital in Huntsville. The doctors are waiting for his renal function numbers to improve a little more. When they do, he will be moved to a skilled nursing facility in Livingston. He was able to stand with a walker today but has a long way to go.
I asked him if he needed anything and he was embarrassed and too proud to ask for help. I finally got him to tell me what it was.
He needs a lift chair for when he gets home. Medicare had paid for one years ago so they wont pay for another one.
Here is where 2Cool came to the rescue. RLwhaler had PM'd me with an offer to help Sunbeam. Knowing Sunbeam was a veteran, he was willing to do what he could. I told him Sunbeam needed a lift chair. He made a few calls and within 5 minutes he had found one. I asked him how much it would cost and he said "ZERO"! His guys will even deliver it to Sunbeam's house. The love and concern 2Cool has for one of their own is amazing. *Thank you RLwhaler!!!* You are awesome. You guys might want to hit him with some green for his generosity.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Wtg! Rlwhaler!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Awesome news!!! Prayers work, and sometimes in ways we didn't even think about at the time


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

thx reel time and rlwhaler ...and prayers up for Sunbeam


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> Here is where 2Cool came to the rescue. RLwhaler had PM'd me with an offer to help Sunbeam. Knowing Sunbeam was a veteran, he was willing to do what he could. I told him Sunbeam needed a lift chair. He made a few calls and within 5 minutes he had found one. I asked him how much it would cost and he said "ZERO"! His guys will even deliver it to Sunbeam's house. The love and concern 2Cool has for one of their own is amazing. *Thank you RLwhaler!!!* You are awesome. You guys might want to hit him with some green for his generosity.


that is absolutely AWESOME!!!

green doesn't scratch the surface on thanks, but green given for sure!
snookered


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sunbeam update February 15, 4:40 PM
Good news!
I just heard from Jerold. He is being moved to a skilled nursing facility in Livingston (he calls it the old folks home). He will rehabilitate there before going to his home. Thank you for your prayers. Please keep them coming.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Good to Hear Reel Time I am happy to hear that our friend is getting better. Thank you to Rlwhaler for helping out and getting the chair hooked up. Hope to met Rlwhaler at the next fish fry. God Speed my friends


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Reel Time said:


> Sunbeam update February 15, 4:40 PM
> Good news!
> I just heard from Jerold. He is being moved to a skilled nursing facility in Livingston (he calls it the old folks home). He will rehabilitate there before going to his home. Thank you for your prayers. Please keep them coming.


The doctors and other employees at the skilled nursing facility may like his stories so much they won't let him be released!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> The doctors and other employees at the skilled nursing facility may like his stories so much they won't let him be released!


You know he likes the ladies. There is surely lots of blue hairs there.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Sunbeam has been blessed with a wonderful wife and fantastic offspring. He is often called upon for a story or an idea on the garden project. Here's to you, God Bless and get well soon.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

I always enjoyed and appreciated his history about the lake. Glad he is on the way to recovery.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I'm just seeing this post. Prayers up. Get better Sunbeam. I'd love to come visit and entertain you when you are up to it.

Thanks for keeping us posted Carol. RLwhaler, good deal!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Prayers up. Get well soon Sunbeam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Rulyn just left the house with a cooler full of sow white bass (with face on) I caught for her today and I a got good update on Jerald.
He has been very ill indeed, but has turned the corner and is doing better.
I think if it had not been for Rulyn he may have gotten even worse.
Through sheer hardheadedness and love she drug him to all the doctors she could until someone figured it out.
It's great to have a loved one like that.
More prayers for Jerald and his family.


----------

